# supplements while on steroids



## Livebig14 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey guys.  Ive got a bunch of supplements im thinking of taking while on my upcoming first bulking steroid cycle.  Let me know what you think I need to add or get rid of.  I normally take all this stuff all the time so I figured I should just keep taking the stuff.  Let me know what you think.
BCAA powder
Glutamine
ZMA
EFA's
Glucosamine chondroitin and MSM
Vitamin E
Vitamin C
Fish oil
Calcium tablets
Weight Gainer
Carbo Gain
Whey Protein
Pre workout


----------



## TwisT (Feb 23, 2011)

Everything looks solid, just might wanna take the stimulants down a notch.

-T


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 23, 2011)

Just use moar steroids.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 23, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Everything looks solid, just might wanna take the stimulants down a notch.
> 
> -T


what do you mean by stimulants?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 23, 2011)

Crystal meth.


----------



## MDR (Feb 23, 2011)

Lots of food and a horny girlfriend or wife.


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 23, 2011)

can I get some serious responses?   i didnt post this so people could post stupid shit just looking for some experienced guys opinions


----------



## ryansm (Feb 23, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys.  Ive got a bunch of supplements im thinking of taking while on my upcoming first bulking steroid cycle.  Let me know what you think I need to add or get rid of.  I normally take all this stuff all the time so I figured I should just keep taking the stuff.  Let me know what you think.
> BCAA powder
> Glutamine
> ZMA
> ...


I think he is referring to the pre workout in which case I agree. Are you taking any methylated steroids? You may want to look into liver protection if so.


----------



## Life (Feb 23, 2011)

Save the C for post cycle. I don't see a multi in there? Get a multi and drop the E, C, and Calcium. Why are you taking EFA's?


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 23, 2011)

During
I use
Multivitamins
Protein Power
Taurine for Pumps
Fish oil
Lots of Lean meats, Vegtables
Water

Everything else in my opinion is just overpriced garbage.
You don't need half that shit.
Such as 
BCAA powder
Glutamine
Weight Gainer
Carbo Gain
Pre workout

Save your cash for more food.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it looks ok.  I would take a good multi I like Anavite by gaspari,  cycle assist by iron mag, glutamine, creatine, 4 grams of fish oil, and an extra 1 to 2 grams of vita C if you are taking orals.  Some of the other stuff you are using I don't think is really necessary but your cycle your choice.  Check out Iron mag cycle assist though great product has almost everything you need and at a good price compared to others I have seen.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 23, 2011)

looks like you stole all the stuiff off my kitchen counter. efa are for overall everyday well being / health. good stuff

*Essential fatty acid - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

CoQ10 is a good addition to steroid cycles. I take it year round.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

i thought high doses of C (3-4 g's per day) while on cycle was suppose to help some with estro sides (water retention particularly).


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 23, 2011)

what about creatine on cycle...anyone take it?


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 23, 2011)

I take creatine, glutamine, BCAA, Dextrose/Maltodextrine, Multivitamin, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, CLA, Jack3D preworkout. Oh and whey protein 4shure. Thats the minimum I would take. It's already a lot of money in supplements. I definitively spent more money on supplements than on gear last year.


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> I take creatine, glutamine, BCAA, Dextrose/Maltodextrine, Multivitamin, Vitamin E, Vitamin C, CLA, Jack3D preworkout. Oh and whey protein 4shure. Thats the minimum I would take. It's already a lot of money in supplements. I definitively spent more money on supplements than on gear last year.


 
yea man every little bit helps.  i would think casein protein right before bed would be beneficial for a slow acting protein feed during rest too.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> yea man every little bit helps.  i would think casein protein right before bed would be beneficial for a slow acting protein feed during rest too.



Oh yeah I forgot that. I Used to get straight casein but then I decided to get Dymatize 12hour protein and mix it with some skim milk.


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Oh yeah I forgot that. I Used to get straight casein but then I decided to get Dymatize 12hour protein and mix it with some skim milk.


 
nice.  and what's the Dextrose/Maltodextrine for?  the only thing i know about maltodextrine is its in a lot of pre workout powders and i heard its got a lot of bad sugar.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> nice.  and what's the Dextrose/Maltodextrine for?  the only thing i know about maltodextrine is its in a lot of pre workout powders and i heard its got a lot of bad sugar.



Post workout bro. I make a 50/50 dextrose- maltodextrin mix  with whey protein.


----------



## GMO (Feb 23, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Save your cash for more food.



I couldn't agree with you more, Blaze.

All I do is:

Vit C, Fish Oil, a Multi-Vit, caffeine and protein.


----------



## Hammer925 (Feb 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> what about creatine on cycle...anyone take it?





A lot of guys dont like to take creatine cycle, but rather with the PCT and after.


----------



## jbp1385 (Feb 23, 2011)

Power BARS!!!!


----------



## jbp1385 (Feb 23, 2011)

Hgh!


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 23, 2011)

Hammer925 said:


> A lot of guys dont like to take creatine cycle, but rather with the PCT and after.


 
yea i heard of people doing this as well.  what's the reasoning behind it again?


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nobody takes CoQ10? Or any support supps for that matter?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Nobody takes CoQ10? Or any support supps for that matter?


 Yes check cycle assist by iron mag this is the perfect support supp it has nearly everything.  Support the forum as well.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys.  Ive got a bunch of supplements im thinking of taking while on my upcoming first bulking steroid cycle.  Let me know what you think I need to add or get rid of.  I normally take all this stuff all the time so I figured I should just keep taking the stuff.  Let me know what you think.
> BCAA powder
> Glutamine
> ZMA
> ...



If it's in red you can ditch it with confidence... a good multi takes care of the vitamins and a sound diet will provide the fats and calories needed to support gains. This is what I'm taking (if you give a shit)

45g BCAAs
LIV 52
Joint Support Matrix
Cissuss Quandrangularis
A handful of Walgreens Multi Vitamin

That in combination with AP Cyp and Deca and I feel like a million fucking bucks...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> yea i heard of people doing this as well. what's the reasoning behind it again?


 Many people like to take creatine during PCT because it helps them hold onto water and gains while coming off the gear.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Many people like to take creatine during PCT because it helps them hold onto water and gains while coming off the gear.



This is true... however I fail to see why taking creatine during a cycle would hinder this effect at all... no?


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Yes check cycle assist by iron mag this is the perfect support supp it has nearly everything. Support the forum as well.


 
nice...if it doesn't have saw palmetto I might just pick some up. I like the idea of supporting this board but I can't see running a SD/Dymeth/decavol blend, or straight dimethazine for that matter. And I'd never run an OTC AI again.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think it does have saw palmetto in it.  Why don't you want to take that?  Why won't you run an over the counter AI?  I don't use them either but if it contains ATD which E control does or novedex XT I will use it because it is a steroidal AI similiar to aromasin but not as potent.  I am not into Prohormones either.  If you are elite member you save 15percent. The ironmag supps are priced decent too.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> This is true... however I fail to see why taking creatine during a cycle would hinder this effect at all... no?


 I agree I like to take it all the time. Some people just use it that way don't know why?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

*ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx™ contains 7 key ingredients for complete 'on cycle' protection.* 

*Milk Thistle (Silybum marianum)* - One function of the liver is to detoxify and remove toxins, including heavy metals and chemotherapy, from the body. Milk thistle is a liver protective. It is an antioxidant that helps repair damaged liver cells. Studies have shown evidence that silymarin acts almost solely on the liver and kidney. The antioxidant properties in silymarin are believed to be the protective factors. Laboratory studies demonstrate that silymarin functions as a potent antioxidant, stabilizes cellular membranes, stimulates detoxification pathways, stimulates regeneration of liver tissue, inhibits the growth of certain cancer cell lines, exerts direct cytotoxic activity toward certain cancer cell lines. 

*NAC (N-Acetylcysteine)* - NAC can help to prevent damage to the liver being a powerful anti-oxidant and cell detoxification co-factor, NAC works to eliminate your body of free radicals and heavy metals. N-Acetyl-Cysteine is currently the dietary supplement of choice for building up cysteine or conserving the body's store of Glutathione, Cysteine and other Sulfhydryl anti-oxidant resources. This is very crucial for the body's life functions, as NAC helps the body neutralize toxins, heavy metals, such as mercury. 

*Hawthorne Berry* - is highly recognized herb for the heart and cardiovascular system. It has the ability to dilate (enlarge or open) the coronary arteries (the vessels that supply blood to the heart), thus improving blood and oxygen supply to the heart muscle. It also strengthens the hearts pumping ability (muscle), helping the heart to beat more forcefully and efficiently. In addition, hawthorne appears to dilate the highways of other blood vessels around the body, thereby allowing blood to circulate more freely with less strain on the heart. Another benefit of hawthorne berry is that it harbors potent antioxidant properties, which are believed to exert cholesterol lowering effects and reduce the accumulation of fatty plague in the arteries – the hallmark of atherosclerosis. 

*Saw Palmetto (Serenoa repens)* - is used popularly in Europe for symptoms associated with benign prostatic hypertrophy (enlargement of the prostate). Although not considered standard of care in the United States, it is the most popular herbal treatment for this condition. Saw palmetto was listed in the United States Pharmacopeia from 1906 to 1917 and in the National Formulary from 1926 to 1950. Saw palmetto extract is a licensed product in several European countries. Multiple mechanisms of action have been proposed, and saw palmetto appears to possess 5-?-reductase inhibitory activity (thereby preventing the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone). Hormonal/estrogenic effects have also been reported, as well as direct inhibitory effects on androgen receptors and anti-inflammatory properties. 

*Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10)* - boosts energy, enhances the immune system, and acts as an antioxidant. Clinical research suggests that using coenzyme Q10 supplements alone or in combination with other drug therapies and nutritional supplements may help prevent or treat some of the following conditions: Heart disease, High blood pressure and High cholesterol. Researchers believe that the beneficial effect of CoQ10 in the prevention and treatment of heart disease is due to its ability to improve energy production in cells, inhibit blood clot formation, and act as an antioxidant. Several clinical studies involving small numbers of people suggest that CoQ10 may lower blood pressure. Levels of CoQ10 tend to be lower in people with high cholesterol compared to healthy individuals of the same age. 

*Celery Seed Extract* - 3nB is the active compound that is unique to celery. 3nB was discovered as the active component of celery in response to investigations by researchers seeking to explain some of the medicinal effects of celery including the lowering of blood pressure and the relief of arthritis. High blood pressure is usually the result of too much fluid there is in your blood and how flexible or resistant your blood vessels are. Retention of sodium (salt) leads to increase fluid volume in the blood while hardening of the arteries and the hormones released during stress lead to loss of flexibility or constriction of blood flow. In treating high blood pressure, doctors usually prescribed diuretics (water pills) to reduce the fluid volume and vasodilators to relax the arteries to reduce the resistance of blood flow or beta-blockers to turn down the pumping action of the heart. 3nB appears to help lower blood pressure by both acting as a diuretic and vasodilator through impacting the production of prostaglandins as well as acting in a similar manner to drugs known as calcium-channel blockers. 3nB has also been shown to lower blood cholesterol levels and reduce the formation of arterial plaque in experimental studies. This effect may increase the elasticity of the blood vessels and also lead to lower blood pressure readings. 3nB also appears to promote some effects on areas and systems of the brain that control vascular resistance. 

*Grape Seed Extract* - is a natural plant substance that has a concentrated source of oligomeric proanthocyanidins (OPC). These anti-oxidants help protect cells from free radical damage and also promotes healthy circulation. Grape Seed Extract is rich in polyphenols, a compound that's high in antioxidants. Studies have shown OPC to be more powerful antioxidants than vitamin C, E, and beta-carotene. There are countless studies that demonstrates the many health benefits of grape seed extract. It has been extensively researched across the globe. In the research of Dr. Jacques Masquelier et al., the Pasteur & Huntington Institutes and 7 other leading Universities in Europe, Grape Seed Extract has been shown exceptionally effective fighting against free radicals in the body.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I think it does have saw palmetto in it. Why don't you want to take that? Why won't you run an over the counter AI? I don't use them either but if it contains ATD which E control does or novedex XT I will use it because it is a steroidal AI similiar to aromasin but not as potent. I am not into Prohormones either. If you are elite member you save 15percent. The ironmag supps are priced decent too.


 
Saw palmetto prevents the conversion of test to DHT. And I may be wrong about this but I want to say it greatly decreases the effectiveness of any 5a reduced steroids. 

I just checked out their site...honestly the only products I could see myself using would be their CEE or whey isolate. Their test booster has DHEA in it, making it counter productive in PCT. If their OTC AI had 6-bromo I'd def use it, but my body doesn't like ATD. Hell if they put out a straight SD I'd buy it.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 23, 2011)

"Hormonal/estrogenic effects have also been reported, as well as direct inhibitory effects on androgen receptors and anti-inflammatory properties."

They should really look into taking that part out of the ad.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 23, 2011)

That cycle support looks sexy...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't mind trying the CEE down the road.  What issues did you have with ATD?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 23, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> That cycle support looks sexy...


 LOL That is what I thought I have some on the way.


----------



## ryansm (Feb 24, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I agree I like to take it all the time. Some people just use it that way don't know why?



^^^I agree here, it's so cheap what is the point of not using it on cycle


----------



## afrikaner69 (Mar 23, 2016)

alphabolic said:


> what about creatine on cycle...anyone take it?



Higher test levels means for a higher creatine absorbsion. Creatine  a AA's are a match made in heaven


----------



## b-boy (Mar 23, 2016)

diesel618 said:


> coq10 is a good addition to steroid cycles. I take it year round.



^^^^ yes^^^


----------

